# Lmao



## BlueDiva (Jul 20, 2007)

This is good...

pay close attention to the backround


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

lol the music just set the mood for him lol


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

ONe word comes to mind when I saw that......................WRONG!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

:rofl: lmao


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*still laughing*

:clap:


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

This video was removed for copyright infringement.


Darn! I didn't even get to see it.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

The video was deleted.


----------



## cherol (Jan 7, 2007)

That was definately something else.....:rofl:


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

it's not deleted I just watched it!!!!


----------



## litter mates (Jun 5, 2007)

OldFortKennels said:


> ONe word comes to mind when I saw that......................WRONG!!


i agree JUST WRONG!!!!


----------



## konked (Mar 27, 2007)

i just watched it as well. lol it was hilarious. that dog has stamina


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I'm glad they put it back. That was hilarious!!!


----------



## Xxpatch1987xX (Jul 15, 2007)

LMFAO that girl was really dancin hehehehe  that dog was too funny get em tiger!!


----------

